# How much of a raise do I ask for?



## katymatte (Jun 23, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 24, 2010)

*Pay commensurate with your duties*

I do not mean to rain on your parade, but ..

If I were in your shoes, instead of asking for a raise I would approach my supervisor with something along the lines of:   I wanted to let you know that I passed my CPC exam and am now a certified coder. Here's a copy of my certificate for my personnel file. I've really enjoyed the coding I've done in this last year and hope that you'll give me additional duties along those lines. I hope you'll consider the effort I've put into studying and achieving certification at my next evaluation. 

Your boss may give you a raise - or may not. S/he may (or may not) send out a congratulatory email to everyone on staff acknowledging your accomplishment. S/he may (or may not) say "What's that?!"

Your rate of pay should be commensurate with your job duties, which may or may not require the CPC.  I happen to have a BA and additional credits towards my MBA. This level of education is not required by my employer for the coding specialist position I started out in, so was irrelevant in setting my pay range. There are others with my same job title and responsibilities who may be paid differently than I (either more than or less than).  I believe my pay accurately reflects both my responsibilities and my performance. And that is as it should be. 

Congratulations on your achievement, and good luck in your career.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

